# Side Splitting Funny



## Kirk (Nov 21, 2002)

http://www.vickysjokes.com/funny/100g.asp


----------



## KenpoGirl (Nov 21, 2002)

Hmmmm, sorry I didn't find it funny, it sounds like it was a real radio spot.  And what an incredibly cruel thing to do to someone.  Doubt any of you would think it funny if you were the guy.

That guy should have went through with the contests and then went to pick up his prize with the paperwork for a lawsuit in his hands.  Talk about misrepresentation.  WOW

There was something similar happened at a Hooters, can't remember if it was in the states or here in Canada (don't even know if there are Hooters in Canada)

Anywise, it was a empolyee promotion, whomever sold the most drinks in month won a "Beatle" the car.  So this waitress wins and they have this big production about giving her the prize and they hand her a TOY beatle, diecast about the size of your hand.  Well she sued them for the cost of a new beatle and I think she won.


----------



## Kirk (Nov 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KenpoGirl _
> 
> *Hmmmm, sorry I didn't find it funny, it sounds like it was a real radio spot.  And what an incredibly cruel thing to do to someone.  Doubt any of you would think it funny if you were the guy.
> 
> ...



They way I heard it was it implied a Toyota, and what she got
was a Toy Yoda.  And I heard she won too.  

In addition, you're absolutely right, if it happened to me, I'd be
pissed.


----------



## Kirk (Nov 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Kirk _
> 
> *They way I heard it was it implied a Toyota, and what she got
> was a Toy Yoda.  And I heard she won too.
> ...




Edit .. check out the story here:

http://www.sptimes.com/News/072801/State/Dream_car_is_a__toy_Y.shtml


----------



## KenpoGirl (Nov 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Kirk _
> 
> *They way I heard it was it implied a Toyota, and what she got
> was a Toy Yoda.  And I heard she won too.
> ...




That's the one.   I couldn't remember the whole story.  Thanks Kirk.   Boy I'd be dancing in their heads if either circumstance happened to me.   

:angry:


----------



## Kirk (Nov 21, 2002)

And she did win. 

http://www.canoe.ca/CNEWSWeirdNews0205/09_yoda.html


----------



## KenpoGirl (Nov 21, 2002)

Aaaah Sweet Revenge!!!  

Geeze Kirk, you're a Super Surfer, locating that article so quickly.
LOL  and I thought I was a master.  I bow down to your brilliance.  :asian:


----------



## Kirk (Nov 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KenpoGirl _
> 
> *
> I bow down to your brilliance. *



I can see down your shirt!


----------



## KenpoGirl (Nov 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Kirk _
> 
> *I can see down your shirt!
> 
> *



 

oh funny!!  har har.  :shrug: 

So much for brilliance.  I think you just blew a fuss.


----------



## Seig (Nov 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KenpoGirl _
> 
> *
> 
> ...


That is just too gross to contemplate.


----------



## hubris (Dec 1, 2002)

Kirk - So you look down women's shirts, eh? Well, let me give you some advice - I see many "plumber's smiles" on the backsides of the men in tai chi class and the gym when their pants get too loose. It's no thrill, you know? So watch it when you bend over, buster.

Mrs. Hubris Nimby


----------



## Kirk (Dec 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hubris _
> 
> [B see many "plumber's smiles" on the backsides of the men in tai chi class and the gym when their pants get too loose. [/B]



Ew. :rofl:


----------

